# What would be a reasonable rate to pay for trapping coyotes



## hunter_58 (Apr 16, 2010)

In Elbert county close to bowman on the broad river. 
What do you'll think some one would charge to trap coyotes and how would they charge, would it be per coyote ??


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 16, 2010)

Unless they are licensed to trap I dont think they are aloud to charge for that.


----------



## famlytraprz (Apr 16, 2010)

A valid trapping license is all you need to trap coyotes year-round.  Nuissance trappers will be more expensive than regular coyote trappers, they charge a show-up fee, and a fee per trap set, plus the coyotes.  Most trappers I know charge 100$ a day or 75$ per coyote this time of year, plus gas money.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Shoot me a PM and ill do it for free.  I live in hart co.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 16, 2010)

Make sure whoever does it knows what they are doing. 


T


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 16, 2010)

famlytraprz said:


> A valid trapping license is all you need to trap coyotes year-round.  Nuissance trappers will be more expensive than regular coyote trappers, they charge a show-up fee, and a fee per trap set, plus the coyotes.  Most trappers I know charge 100$ a day or 75$ per coyote this time of year, plus gas money.  Hope this helps.



That is a ridiculous price!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Apr 16, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> That is a ridiculous price!!!!!!!!!!



What are they supposed to do? Come catch them for free and spend half a day and charge for gas money only?

T


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll admit im not very good yet but practice makes perfect. And you cant beat the price with a big stick.  Oh and i have caught 3 since you gave me that advice Throwback.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 17, 2010)

cool!

I would advise books and video's by slim pedersen. 



T


----------



## quackhead87 (Apr 17, 2010)

killitgrillit,
You may say that is a rediculous price however, are you aware of the amount of money it takes to trap? Beyond that are you aware of the amount of work it takes to trap coyotes? Actually the prices that famlytraprz posted are very accurate!


----------



## cwb (Apr 17, 2010)

Here is the way I see it. Not everybody can trap coyotes. Those who can provide a rare service. If you want them taken care of then it is a small price to pay to have more deer or whatever. It is time consuming to trap, scout, make sets, check set, ect. Also gas is a factor. Last season I had lots of people call me to trap coyotes for them. Last year was free, this year it will be $100 set up fee, and $100 per coyote, negotiate on other animals according to what they want removed. This is close to what adc guys charge and I believe a fair price. Not everybody can provide this service.


----------



## famlytraprz (Apr 17, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> That is a ridiculous price!!!!!!!!!!


Ask the residents in Atl. what they are paying nuissance trappers to save their pets.  1500$ show up fee, 250$
per trap set and 150$ per coyote.  If you did'nt like the prices I quoted, I hope you need a nuisance trapper in the future!


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 17, 2010)

famlytraprz said:


> Ask the residents in Atl. what they are paying nuissance trappers to save their pets.  1500$ show up fee, 250$
> per trap set and 150$ per coyote.  If you did'nt like the prices I quoted, I hope you need a nuisance trapper in the future!



Sorry famlytraprz, I do my own trapping and when it comes to helping out another hunter I do it, and in return it normally gets me a place to deer and turkey hunt a couple times a year and make new friends.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 17, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Sorry famlytraprz, I do my own trapping and when it comes to helping out another hunter I do it, and in return it normally gets me a place to deer and turkey hunt a couple times a year and make new friends.



They are still paying you. 

Also, how many "couple of trips a year" can a person make? 

T


----------



## famlytraprz (Apr 18, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Sorry famlytraprz, I do my own trapping and when it comes to helping out another hunter I do it, and in return it normally gets me a place to deer and turkey hunt a couple times a year and make new friends.


So why don't you offer to do it for free and make a new friend?  I trap thousands of acres locally for several forum members for free every year during season.  The man asked what the going rate for a coyote trapper was I answered him.  I also understand some can't catch enough coyotes to charge.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 18, 2010)

Man everybody needs to calm down here. Yall are getting way off track of the original post.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 18, 2010)

famlytraprz said:


> So why don't you offer to do it for free and make a new friend?  I trap thousands of acres locally for several forum members for free every year during season.  The man asked what the going rate for a coyote trapper was I answered him.  I also understand some can't catch enough coyotes to charge.



I do, do it for free and they normally offer me to come hunt, somtimes I take them up on it and alot of times I don't.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 18, 2010)

How far will you drive to trap coyotes for free?

How many do you catch a year? 




T


----------



## quackhead87 (Apr 18, 2010)

I personally will not travel very far at all to trap for free, unless it results in a place to bow hunt or if its for a close friend. I average 40-50 coyotes a year and the majority of them are caught in late jan.-and feb. Keep in mind I have a fulltime job and dont have much spare time to invest in trapping far away! There are a select few on here that are good trappers and famlytraprz is a fine example!


----------



## famlytraprz (Apr 18, 2010)

quackhead87 said:


> I personally will not travel very far at all to trap for free, unless it results in a place to bow hunt or if its for a close friend. I average 40-50 coyotes a year and the majority of them are caught in late jan.-and feb. Keep in mind I have a fulltime job and dont have much spare time to invest in trapping far away! There are a select few on here that are good trappers and famlytraprz is a fine example!


Thank you, I'm not fussing anymore with a joker that chances are has never caught a coyote.  I think everyone else responding to the thread understands my point.  Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## killitgrillit (Apr 18, 2010)

famlytraprz said:


> Thank you, I'm not fussing anymore with a joker that chances are has never caught a coyote.  I think everyone else responding to the thread understands my point.  Good luck to you and yours.



Famlytraprz, 
 You can call me what ever you want to (joker) just don't call me late for dinner.
 As far as have never caught a coyote, I grew up in southeastern colorado (early 80's) and put up on average 150 yotes a year, I had one ranch that was  50,000 acres alone to trap on. Back then yotes brought $125 for a good prime pelt, red fox $65, bobcats $70, Kit fox $30 and everything else about $15
 Sorry you disagree about my comment I didn't mean to offend anyone.
Happy trapping ya'll and charge whatever you want to.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 18, 2010)

and today they bring basically ZERO dollars and gas is 3 dollars a gallon. 


T


----------



## ITRAPGAK9 (Apr 18, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> That is a ridiculous price!!!!!!!!!!



There's always one know it all!


----------



## hunter_58 (Apr 19, 2010)

Flaustin1 said:


> Shoot me a PM and ill do it for free.  I live in hart co.



sent !


----------

